# Boat exorcism?



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Does anybody know anybody that can due a boat exorcism? I bought this boat last fall and haven't had it in the water yet. Today I had my second boating accident with this cursed thing and still didn't get it in the water! The first accident I was rewiring the boat when it decided to roll down the driveway. I jumped out quick put my foot in front of the tire. It ran over it knocked me down and drug me down the drive. I got up just in time to dive between the boat and the wife's car. Just missed breaking the big side window in her wagon and left a dent about the size of a soft ball. Yesterday just as I was backing the boat in to the launch I blew a trailer tire. Of coarse I don't have a spare. I striped the boat left it to go home and take a tire off my utility trailer. I backed in next to it pull so I didn't have to call the big floor jack and spare. I jacked it up and it turns a hard right and run in to my Suburban! I need help I'm running out of cars to run in to!!!!


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Bummer dude. Maybe it's just not meant to be. :lol:


----------



## IRon (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sure you know why boats are named after women. You have to sweet talk her,now. Not blame her for bad luck. Go up to her and apologize for not having the wheels chocked the way she wanted them and tell her you love her way more than your wife's pretty car. Also, while you're groveling say you're sorry for not getting those tires replaced and getting her a spare. She'll forgive you, JUST DON"T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

NEWSFLASH!!! Your problem isn't with your boat, it is with your TRAILERS!
You are plagued by trailers that don't do what you want them to do. And they seem to want to run into your autos. 

Maybe you should buy a seasonal slip for your boat, so you only have to trailer it twice each year?:evilsmile


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Ugh. Sounds like you may have picked up the boat an acquaintance of mine recently got rid of, which he had lovingly named after his wife.

I don't know if exorcism is the right course of action here. I'd recommend therapy, and that's a 4 step process here:

1. I won't get into particulars, but however appropriate, avoid the temptation of renaming her anything along the lines of "Bipolar" or "Prozac". Advice: NEVER pay for gas you put in the boat with loose change - namely pennies. This may bring flashbacks of how support payments were made until a smirking judge issued instruction that future installments must be paper money, check or MO. So George Washingtons it was, but I digress.

2. Wash the boat with bleach & water. Everything. Maybe twice. No telling where she's been, who's driven her, how hard she's been run or the last time she was serviced. The top had a broken snap, he said it always came off easy. You may elect to try fixing that.

3. Important: you have to re-Christen the boat. The first Christening usually involves a bottle of champagne getting busted over the bow. Not the second. You need to get a *good* beer (i.e. Warsteiner, perhaps a Becks) and pour it into the bilge. DO NOT use a near-beer (like anything that rhymes with Swiller) for this. No Budwater products, "well drinks" or draft beer as served in sleezy bars either or you will flash right back to step #1. She's high maintenance, but will be a great boat for you as long as you have money in your wallet. For Pete's sake, don't cash in your 401k to have the upholstery tightened up - he tried that - and don't forget, we're talking about a used boat here!

4. The test: Trailer the boat and park outside a local watering hole for an hour while you go in for a couple barley pops. If she's still with you when you come back out (implying she didn't go home with someone else), it's a step in the right direction.

At this point you might be ok, but realize the previous owner may have off'd her for a reason. Best of luck.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Please dont take any offense but the visual of your boat rolling down the driveway got me laughing pretty hard remembering a commercial I just seen similiar to what you described. Nothing worse than a bad luck boat.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I finally did get the boat off the trailer and fished a wmfl. tournament at Holland. Backed the boat out of the slip hit either some concrete or rocks. Didn't due the prop any good. The boats fast it ran(on the gps) 37mph. Matter of fact it so fast I couldn't get it to troll slower than 4mph until I trimmed the motor almost out of the water. Finally got a little king to commit suicide so at least I didn't get sunk-ed. I'm going to put this boat in the river here the next couple days and if I can't work out it's problems somebody is going to get one hell of a deal on a boat. It has all new rods diver, down rigger, and two lead core. Brand new Greatlakes rod holders, new lorance HDS5(used twice) One new Cannon Mag 5 but two low swivels bases. Plus a **** load of tackle will go with it both salmon and walleye


----------



## yj_hank (Feb 25, 2010)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Please dont take any offense but the visual of your boat rolling down the driveway got me laughing pretty hard remembering a commercial I just seen similiar to what you described. Nothing worse than a bad luck boat.


Ditto here. Sorry for the laugh but could not help it. Glad you weren't hurt stopping it from hitting the car. Hopefully all the gremlins are out and you can get to fishing.

Henry


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't give up, the fun is just starting!!!!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Worm Dunker said:


> Brand new Greatlakes rod holders, *new lorance HDS5(used twice)* One new Cannon Mag 5 but two low swivels bases.


That's not new for a Lowrance product... from experience, I'd consider it about used up.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW! Maybe an auto-pilot for the trailer whever it goes into reverse?


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Boat exorcism;

My experience has been that you won't have full control over this situation until you have backed out and replaced or re tightened every last nut, bolt, hose clamp, screw, bearing, bushing and wiring connector in your boat and trailer. 
Once you have completed this you are in annual exorcism mode. Every Spring around April 15th you need to take $1000, put it in your pocket, and take the boat out on the water. After the shake down cruise is over you will have a list of items that is well in excess of $1000 dollars. Start from the top until you run out of money.
This is not a full exorcism, any skimping on the process is sure to cause bad things to occur.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I finally realized the boat doesn't need an exorcism I'm just getting to old!!!! When I charter out of Grand Haven I use to average 25 fish a trip. It's been a couple years since I even caught 25 fish in one day. I've out lived all my fishing buddies and my kids don't like to fish. So I'm just going to sell everything. So if anybody knows somebody looking to get stated in either salmon or walleye trolling I got just the set up for a beginner!!!!!


----------



## IRon (Dec 4, 2008)

You don't want to do that. I've been having a bit of a struggle with my new boat, too. I've had it for 9 months and still haven't got it launched. I was so depressed about it yesterday I was trying to remember where my sledge hammer was located, so I could do some fine tuning on the carburetor. Surely that would unstick the float. Just the nature of boats, I guess. 
I look forward to your posts spiced with years of experience. It'll work out. Cheer up.


----------



## LittleMagic (Mar 3, 2011)

Read Farley Mowat's "The Boat Who Wouldn't Float" - Even though it's about the authors experience owning a blow boat anyone with a money pit (AKA Boat) will find the book entertaining.....it will make you feel better!!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

The boat that need a exorcism is somebody Else's problem. On the way over to the river to show it one of the seats just came apart for no good reason! Now I can sell all the new equipment that got used for 6 hours. Plus a spoon and slugs I been collecting for over 20years.









[/IMG


----------

